# getting married in Rhodes Greece and documents translation, witnesses



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello:

I am at my wits end on trying to find answers to my questions listed below and I hope someone here can help me. My fiance and I plan to marry in Rhodes Greece this September 2014. I am a US citizen living in the US and my fiance is a British 
citizen living in England. It is my understanding that I will need my divorce decree translated into Greek along with having the Apostille seal as well as my birth certificate, translated into Greek and with the Apostille seal. The Greek website I was directed to has a link to click on for the documents but parts of it are in Greek hence I can't read it.

For the marriage license...I have read that I may obtain this in my state of Michigan, where I live in the USA and have it specified to include the country of Greek...will this be acceptable or do we need to apply for the marriage license once we arrive in Rhodes? If so, how do we go about posting a notice of intent to marry in the Greek newspaper? What will the cost be for that?

For the affidavit of marriage....where do we obtain this? A copy was emailed to me from the Consulate of Greece Athens, will this be acceptable and a copy of the affidavit in Greek was also emailed to me as well. Also, does the affidavit need to be notarized or have the Apostille seal on it as well? If the copy that the Consulate emailed to me is not usable, where would I obtain the affidavit from?

In regards to witnesses....we do not have any for our up coming marriage. Would the Chapel where we are to be married offer witnesses for a fee? My fiance and I will be traveling just ourselves, no family will join us. If the Chapel does not offer witness service for a fee, where else would be able to get two witnesses?

My fiance and I plan on living in the UK but plan on marrying in Greece - Rhodes at St. Bay and staying at the Lingos resort. Is here anyone who can help me? I have been getting the run around and no answers.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

Save yourself a lot of hassle and get married in England and honeymoon on Rhodes. If you are determined to get married in Greece, find a Greek lawyer who speaks english.


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Why is it a hassle? The wedding holiday is already booked and that is where we want to get married and why would I need to find a Greek lawyer when I can get the documents done myself and notarized and get the apostille seal cheaper than paying for a lawyer...


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

It sounds like a hassle if you are at your wit's end and are seeking advice. In my experience dealing with Greek officials and red tape, a lawyer is helpful.


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

thank you rebartrees for your reply yes it does sound like a lot of red tape but upon further research it all makes sense. I guess I was wondering if anyone in the forum went through the process and could shed some light into it...thank you again.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a different experience but considering the distances your coming might be worth noting. I am a British citizen who married a Greek man in the UK. Didn't seem a big hassle, I was guided through the paper work. That was about 8 years ago. It took until THIS summer to finally get the Greek paper work in order - just over 7 years! My sister (just by strange turns of fate) married a Greek man in Greece, about 12 years ago. She still has a few 'glitches' in her paperwork.
I recommend that you get in touch with the consulates of all three countries involved in each of the other 2 (ie - Greek and US in the UK, UK and US in Greece, UK and Greece in US) and check they don't need to see you in person. Despite the fact we live in Greece, my husband had to personally go to a Greek embassy in the UK to prove who he was for a form to be passed to the mayor of his fathers place of birth- a man who has known my husband all his life.
The British consulate in Athens is not to bad. I'd definitely recommend the Greek embassy in Birmingham (UK) - a lovely guy who I've asked a hundred strange questions over many years and he always points me in the right direction.
One more thing - Greek women don't often take their husbands name. Make sure you fiance is not expecting this as automatic. I did, and ended up with a passport in my married name and lost access to bank accounts! If I'd have known, I think it would have been easier to change my name by deed poll as a seperate matter. My sister suffered great confusion when trying to travel with her children with different names!
Paperwork head aches or not, if its what you want, do it. Loads of people marry abroad. I'd definitely give the Greek guy in Birmingham a call - the number is online.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Just to ask if Annamo719 is aware that if a non British,non EU spouse of a British citizen wishes to live as a married couple in the UK they have to be earning big bucks between them.So many couples are now locked out of the UK as a result of very harsh and unfair new rules.


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

yes i am aware of the financial requirement and it is 18,600 pounds which we are there and then some. And and what rules are you referring to?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

you have right,I was thinking of the amount my son needs to return with his family to the UK from Japan,he has 3 children which takes him up to about 26 000 a year which is impossible for him as the sole earner.I presume thats net.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry, Anna - I just saw your name and realised its you not your fiance who would be considering surnames. Sorry!


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

No worries...its all good...I have done my homework and with extensive research both my fiance and I know exactly what is to be completed and how to go about it...thank you everyone for your replies...


----------



## MrsKalf (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Anna
hope all went well with the wedding by now just wondering if u are able to share the marriage celebrant you used, as we are also planning to get married in Rhodes, but because of the complex paperwork required, we decided to do just a ceremony and leave the official part for back home

thank you


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

MrsKalf, you are posting on a thread that is a year old almost. Best to start your own thread.


----------



## MrsKalf (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes,thank you for bringing that up. i wasnt sure whether i should, but i did anyways! I thought i'd try my luck


----------

